# 8 dpo to 9 dpo Progession?



## mrshistory

Hello!

Is there any progression between these? Top is 8 dpo pm, bottom is 9 dpo am.

Thank you!


----------



## NightFlower

Maybe a tad darker looks more pink. I would compare like 8dpo and 10dpo or 11dpo see how it looks. Good luck


----------



## mrshistory

NightFlower said:


> Maybe a tad darker looks more pink. I would compare like 8dpo and 10dpo or 11dpo see how it looks. Good luck

Thank you! There is definitely more pink.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Today is definitely pinker!


----------



## mrshistory

xxmyheartxx said:


> Today is definitely pinker!

Thank you so much for checking it!

Having had a loss before, it makes me nervous with any pregnancy.


----------



## S_Dowd

I see pink!!!!!!! Yay!!!! Fingers crossed it keeps getting darker!!!!


----------



## mrshistory

S_Dowd said:


> I see pink!!!!!!! Yay!!!! Fingers crossed it keeps getting darker!!!!

Thank you! Crossing everything here.


----------



## mrshistory

I did get a bfp on a digital today which shocked me. My lines usually need to be darker/further along for that.


----------



## Bevziibubble

mrshistory said:


> I did get a bfp on a digital today which shocked me. My lines usually need to be darker/further along for that.

  
Congratulations! :)


----------



## mrshistory

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations! :)

Thank you!


----------



## mrshistory

Here's my 9 dpo evening pic. Definitely got some progression here!


----------



## NightFlower

Woohoo looking great congrats


----------



## mrshistory

NightFlower said:


> Woohoo looking great congrats

Thank you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations


----------

